# otro, otra, otros, otras



## jeterinmicipen

COmo se traduce al rumano, otro, el otro, otra, la otras, otros, los otros, otras , las otras. gracias.


----------



## mikey21

otro ---- alt - vreau alt pat
el otro - altul - nu era el, era altul
otra --- altă - vreau altă cameră
la otra - alta - nu era ea, era alta

otros ----- alţi - vreau alţi adidaşi
los otros - alţii - cred că erau alţii
otras ---- alte - vreau alte chei
las otras - altele - cred că erau altele


----------



## jeterinmicipen

^perfecto, muchas gracias.


----------



## mikey21

Tengo que decir que tenía prisa..

el otro -- celălalt
la otra -- cealaltă
los otros - ceilalţi
las otras - celelalte

(No estoy hablando de Mario,) estoy hablando del otro hermano - (Nu vorbesc de Mario,) vorbesc de celălalt frate
la otra casa - cealaltă casă
los otros perros - ceilalţi câini
las otras ventanas - celelalte fereste

otro -- alt
otra -- altă
otros - alţi
otras - alte

Quiero otra cama - vreau alt pat
Quiero otra habitación - vreau altă cameră
Quiero otros zapatos - vreau alţi pantofi/adidaşi
Quiero otras llaves - vreau alte chei

Hablando de los pronombres altul, alta, alţii, altele:
Se ha roto el autobús/la máquina, vamos a comprar otro/otra - s-a stricat autobuzul/maşina, mergem sa cumpărăm altul/alta

Tal vez te ayudará más que los ejemplos: para hacer la distinción entre "alt" y "altul": "alt" es adjetivo y "altul" es pronombre.


----------

